# montessori teacher pay salary



## griffin (3 Feb 2008)

Hi

Does anyone have an idea of the average montessori teacher pay salary

Degree in the chosen field, few years experience.

I can't seem to find it anywhere


Thanks

G


----------



## emnc (3 Feb 2008)

the website http://www.careerdirections.ie/ has every job under the sun and papprox pay


----------

